# Netflix Programs Not Showing in Search Results



## chandler1818 (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm having an issue where programs that are exclusive to netflix do not appear in results for searches in the tivo app. So, no results appear when I search in the tivo app for "big mouth" or "stranger things"- shows only on netflix. However, when I search for "Cobra Kai", which is on multiple services, i can locate that show and it says that it is available from netlfix. has anyone else experienced this issue? Thanks


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

I have found the same thing. I don't think Netflix participates in the Tivo Search function. Not sure why not. 

Paul


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I found the same thing.
It couldn't find "The Witcher" but it could find "Call the Midwife".
Very annoying. I can't add it to "My Shows" if it can't be found.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe because Netflix wants you to go through them as the first source of searching. Which is why when people search for things to see if it's on Netflix, they show you things that are similar so you'll stay within Netflix. 

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

It backfires on them in my case. If I can't add the show to my list on the stream, I will forget about it and/or forget what service it was on. If I can't find it with a search on the stream, an assumption can be made that it's not available and I won't watch it. I will spend LESS time watching Netflix. I'll watch shows that I can find on other services.


----------



## I_am_not_randy (Oct 30, 2010)

All,

Anyone ever find a solution for this ? Since netflix can be added to the services for the TIVO app, I would assume it should search that streaming service.

Thanks,,,


----------



## moscovitzd (Dec 6, 2006)

Same issue as above. Netflix results do not show up in TiVo Search function. It's confusing since you can select Netflix as a Service in the TiVo app. Has TiVo stated that Netflix does not participate in their search function?


----------

